

Here's why Radeon graphics are faster on Linux 3.12 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_312_performance

======
galapago
From the article:

The reason for the GPU performance change appears to be this Git commit:

[http://anzwix.com/a/Linux%20Kernel/CpufreqOndemandChangeTheC...](http://anzwix.com/a/Linux%20Kernel/CpufreqOndemandChangeTheCalculationOfTargetFrequ)

Interesting that a non-Radeon specific change improves up to 90% the speed of
the rendering of the open source driver..

